# Ryobi Arctica ???



## zanderandi (24. September 2010)

Hallo.

Auf der Suche nach einer neuen Spinnrolle ist mir die Ryobi Arctica aufgefallen. Leider habe ich nichts wirklich informatives hier im Forum über diese Rolle gefunden.

Kann jemand der sie vielleicht fischt mal etwas genaueres schreiben, z.b. Schnurverlegung, Handling, Verarbeitung und Zuverlässigkeit?

Unteschiede zur Applause und Zauber (abgesehen vom fehlenden WS) würden mich auch interessieren.

Mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. September 2010)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Während der Rotor noch gleich aussieht, hat sich im Getriebe wohl einiges verändert.
Der Rücklaufsperrenhebel liegt jetzt unten anstatt hinten.

Live kenne ich das Dingens noch nicht.#h


----------



## zanderandi (25. September 2010)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Jetzt wo Du es sagst.......
Ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen.

Scheinbar hat man im inneren nicht auf das bewährte gesetzt, die Frage ist nur ob es nun besser oder schlechter geworden ist.
Am Gewicht hat sich jedenfalls nichts getan.

Hat denn wirklich niemand diese Rolle?

Mfg


----------



## Carphunter81 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Hallo Zusammen,

kann zufällig inzwischen jemand etwas zu o.g. Rolle sagen.
Wenn möglich bereits zur neueren CF Version.

Größe möchte ich vermutl. die 5000er.

Danke im voraus
Claus


----------



## ede123 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Meine Arctica geht dieses jahr mit mir in die 3. raubfischsaison und ich bin nach wie vor begeistert. schnurverlegung ist wirklich gut, bremse funktioniert einwandfrei, ist ohne viel pflege immer noch sehr geräuscharm und  ne woche salzwasser einsatz hat sie auch hinter sich ohne probleme. was soll ich sagen ? sie läuft noch fast genauso wie am ersten tag!


----------



## wizo (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Ich habe das neue Modell der Ryobi Arctica 4000 und benutze sie ne knappe Saison.
Mit den Wurfeigenschaften bin ich sehr gut zufrieden, der Bügel rastet sehr gut ein und 
die Schnurverlegung ist auch einwandfrei.
Die Bremse lässt sich sehr fein einstellen und läuft ruckfrei an.
Alles in allem eine gute Rolle wenn da nicht nur noch ein kleiner Haken wäre :
Meiner Meinung nach läuft sie unter Last schwergängiger als erwartet.
Damit meine ich wenn ich da einen 4er oder 5er Meps Agila dranhänge habe ich immer das Gefühl ich kurbel mir nen Wolf.
Das ist mit einer anderen zwar höherwertigen aber 3000er Rolle gar nicht so.
Ich denke es liegt am Getriebe der Arctica, ohne Last läuft sie aber sehr leicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*



wizo schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach läuft sie unter Last schwergängiger als erwartet.
> Damit meine ich wenn ich da einen 4er oder 5er Meps Agila dranhänge habe ich immer das Gefühl ich kurbel mir nen Wolf.


Danke für den Hinweis.
hast Du die Rolle schon innen von den "Fettspuren" entfettet und neu geschmiert?


----------



## wizo (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

nein, habe ich noch nicht gemacht. 
Ich gehe in der Preisklasse eigentlich davon aus das solche Aktionen nicht notwendig sind.
Ich denke ich werde das mal ausprobieren wenn ich in "Bastellaune" bin.
Und ich muss gestehen das ich das aber nicht mehr registriert habe als die 70+ Hechte dranhingen #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Von der Preisklasse her musst Du das schon in Kauf nehmen, bei Spro und Ryobi sehr oft, selbst bei den bis 200 EUR Teilen von Daiwa und Shimano kommt das immer öfter vor mit mangelnder Schmierung ab Werk. 
Schlimm ist es nur für denjenigen, der das nicht einfach mal schnell selber abstellen kann. Ohne definitiv richtig gute Schmierung kann man nicht beurteilen, ob es die Art der Rollenmechanik selber ist.


----------



## kuate (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Passt hier ganz gut:

Weiß jemand was GENAU der Unterschied zwischen der Arctica und der Applause ist, das den Aufpreis ausmacht?

sieht aus wie eine Applause...

evtl, anderes Material bei den Getriebeteilen, getriebe ist ja recht ident!?


Daten (4000er):

Applause
5:1 / BB: 4+1 / 320g / 5kg drag / 150m0,33

Arctica
5:1 / BB: *6* / 315g / 5kg drag / 140m0,33


Nur von den Daten heisst das ein Kugellager mehr, und eine etwas kleinere Spule...

Wär interessant, ob jemand was dazu sagen kann... #6

BG

Kuat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Das Bild schaut gut aus, schöne große Führungsstange eingebaut!


----------



## dschinges (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

hallo, ich besitze mehrere zalt arc, ryobi zauber cf und artica cf! bin mit allen zufrieden! jedoch gefällt mir die artica cf am allerbesten ...sie läuft sehr leicht und smooth, kraftvoll und durch die cf kurbel gibt es kein spiel und gewackel!
meine nächsten rollen werden alle nurnoch cf artica


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*



kuate schrieb:


> Passt hier ganz gut:
> 
> Weiß jemand was GENAU der Unterschied zwischen der Arctica und der Applause ist, das den Aufpreis ausmacht?
> 
> ...



Die auf dem Bild ist *keine* Applause,ist eine Arctica...

Der Aufpreis ist nur minimal technisch bedingt...ist Grösstenteils nur der Optik geschuldet. Getriebematerial ist bei beiden identisch.

Die Arctica besitzt als "mehr an Technik" nur die Führungsachse für den Schnurverleger und hat 1 Lager mehr,nämlich in der Spule.

Aber im Gegensatz zur Applause besitzt die Arctica *keinen* Metallrotor und hat die einfachere,funktionellere 08/15 Konstruktion der Aufnahme fürs Schnurlaufröllchen,die halbgeschlossene Aufnahme bei Applause und auch den Arc Klonen mag zwar hübscher aussehen, begünstigt aber gelegentlich das festsitzen der darin befindlichen Reduzierhülse in der Rotorbohrung und generell mehr Schmutzanfälligkeit.

Applause besitzt den bekannten Kompakt Body,wie er auch in der Zauber,Ecusima und allen Arc und Passion Klonen vorkommt.

Der schmalere,minimal längere Body der Arctica wird/wurde ansonsten nur bei der Ryobi Oasys,Cynos CD,Arctica CF und der Spro Sports Arc verbaut.


----------



## BronkoderBär (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Die Applause hat auch ne Führungsstange.

Mir gefällt die Arctica besser, ist im Grunde das Gleiche wie ne Applause mit nem Passionrotor, aber nur fast.

Ich weiss nicht worans liegt, aber die Arctica ist einfach um einiges robuster, das merkt man schon beim Kurbeln.

Eine arctica dreht sich zwar nicht so direkt wie eine Applause, aber darüber kann ich hinwegsehn.

Meine hab ich jetzt ein Jahr aufs ärgste vergewaltigt, oft 60g Jerks, 80-90g Gummis usw und die steckt das weg, ohne Probleme.
Das hab ich auch mal mit ner Zalt arc gemacht, die fing ziemlich bald das Rattern an.

Irgendwas ist bei der Arctica einfach besser gemacht, was es ist weiss ich noch nicht.
Vll. wird hier besser auf Toleranzen geachtet, im Vergleich zur Applause merkt man dass alles einfach besser sitzt.

Wenn sie nur nicht so teuer wär, wegen nichts und wieder nichts. Passionrotor auf Alurahmen kostet mehr als komplett Alu der gleichen Firma.

Und das Carbon ist auch n Witz, das einzige Carbon isn Zierring in der Spule.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist bei der Arctica einfach besser gemacht, was es ist weiss ich noch nicht.



Ich tippe da ganz simpel auf Serienstreuung...eine gut laufende Arctica erwischt und halt eine durchschn.Applause|kopfkrat

Selbst die Streuung innerhalb einer Modellreihe,nimmt zuweilen
echt merkwürdige Formen an.Die Red Arcs dürften wohl das populärste Nagativbeispiel sein.Aber von Shimano gibts das auch..5 Rarenium im Laden gekurbelt,von denen ich gerade mal eine gekauft hätte.

Die penible Endkontrolle,übernimmt heute anscheinend der Kunde :m


----------



## BronkoderBär (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Nene,

die Arctica hat 3mm weniger Hub.

Applause: 1.7 cm
Arctica:   1.4 cm


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Also auf die Applause-artigen wie Applause 3000,4000,5000, BlueArc 7300,7400, 8300, 8400, BlackArc 8300, 8400,8450 lass ich nix kommen.  
Meine (Flotte) sind alle gut und schon praktisch "uralt" seit 2005, außer ein paar Kratzer außen nix schlechtes entwickelt.

Die letztens begrabbelten Arctica beim Gerlinger wirkten schon merklich wackeliger, der Rotor ganz klar dem Kunststoff geschuldet, aber der Body auch wie mit mehr Spiel zusammen gebaut. 

Ich sehe das wie RuhrfischerPG, der das eh gut zusammengefasst hat. #6
Die Serien/Modellstreuung schwankt über die Zeit, erzeugt Ausreißer in beide Richtungen. Ich fand die kleineren 1000/2000er Größen merklich schlechter als 3000,4000,5000, wie auch oft bei Shimano zu beobachten und immer wieder vermeldet. Deswegen hab ich auch nur eine gute Handvoll 2000er. 
Aber bestimmt kommt auch jemand und hat ein erstklassig laufendes Exemplar in 2000, alles möglich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt kommt auch jemand und hat ein erstklassig laufendes Exemplar in 2000, alles möglich.



Hier..ich:m,sogar 2
eine Oasys und eine Passion XTR jeweils in 2000er Grösse..und das als Plaste Brüder


----------



## kuate (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die auf dem Bild ist *keine* Applause,ist eine Arctica...



JA, es war gemeint: sieht (genauso) aus wie eine Applause.

Ok also abgesehen von dem zusätzlichen Kugellager in der Spule und andererseits einem Rotor aus Plstik, statt einem aus Metall gibts nichts ?

Wenn Arctica, dann gefällt mir aber die "normale" eh besser als die CF.

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, hat jemand zufällig noch ne Spro-Alu-Kurbel rumliegen, die er nicht mehr braucht? Oder kann man die irgendwo beziehen? Die Ryobi klappkurbeln sind zwar praktisch, aber stabiler find ich die der Arcs...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*



kuate schrieb:


> JA, es war gemeint: sieht (genauso) aus wie eine Applause.
> 
> Ok also abgesehen von dem zusätzlichen Kugellager in der Spule und andererseits einem Rotor aus Plstik, statt einem aus Metall gibts nichts ?
> 
> ...



Kann dir normalerweise jeder autorisierte Spro Händler für kleines Geld bestellen.Kostenpunkt inkl.Konterschraube(sep.E-Teil!) rund 10€

Händlerliste nach PLZ:
http://www.spro.nl/de_de/haendler.aspx


----------



## kuate (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Denk das werd ich machen, zumindest für die 5000er... Die Voll-Alukurbel ist mir auf jedenfall sympatischer. Wobei es eigentlich egal sein wird in Punkto Stabilität. Die Kurbel-"achse" ist sicherlich die selbe...


----------



## jkc (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Hi, hatte jemand schon mal das Problem einer sich festfressenden Bremse ber der Arctica? Wurde im Wallerforum merhfach von berichtet, ging da aber dann natürlich um die Größen 5000 oder größer...
Die betroffenen Leute waren entsprechend sauer, da dies in der Regel Fischverlust durch Schnurbruch bedeutet.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Hab keine Ryobi Arctica 5000 bisher, nur eine halbe 3000 und 4000. 
Lese da: 6 Kugellager - Schnurfassung: 170m/0,35mm - Übersetzung: 5,00:1 - *Gewicht: 580g*.
Ist also schon der dicke Typ, wo es bei der Applause 6000/8000 und bei der BlueArc 7500/7550 hieß. Im verhältnis zur kleinen 320g+ Rolle in Form der Ryobi Applause 5000 ist das ein bischen verwirrend.

Darf mit einer dicken eigentlich nichts passieren. 
Wurde die Bremse vorher mal selber (vor/nach)behandelt, mit Bremsenfett oder so nachgebessert?
Weil auf das ordentliche Montieren und Schmieren ab Werk sollte man sich bei keiner Rolle mehr verlassen.
(auch nicht bei 200€+ Daiwa oder Shimano)


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Hi, 

die Gewichtsangabe bei der 5000er stimmt nicht, die wiegt noch unter 500g soweit ich weiß! 
Nein, die Rollen waren teilweise neu aus dem Laden und nicht manipuliert - ich kenne das so, dass wenn die Bremsscheiben nicht "dick" genung sind, oder sich zu stark komprimieren lassen irgendwann die Unterseite vom Bremskopf auf der Spule aufsetzt und wenn diese sich dann beim Schnurabzug dreht, sie den Bremskopf weiter fest dreht, bis die Bremse wirklich komplett dicht ist.
Ließe sich vermutlich mit einer ausreichend dicken Uschi unterm Bremskopf verhindern...

Hat die Arctica (CF) Kohlefaserbremsscheiben?

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Ich mach die beiden kleineren Spulen demnächst mal auseinander, vergleich das mit der normalen Arc-Spule und dann weiß ich mehr ob übermäßig gespart, verändert oder verbessert wurde.


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Die 5000er Arctica hat 400g um den Dreh.

Und wenn sich eine korrekt zusammengebaute Bremse bei Abzug selber festdreht, muss der Bremsknopf irgendwo aufliegen.

Die Metallscheibe, auf welche der knopf drückt, dreht sich ja nicht, da müssen sich irgendwo Knopf und Spule berühren.

Ich denke auch dass es mit dickeren Bremsscheiben, oder einfach eine mehr rein, getan ist.


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Die normale Arctica hat wie eigentlich alle Spros/Ryobis diese weiss/grauen Gewebescheiben.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261935&page=2


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Hmm...meine Bremsen in Arctica,Zauber und div.Klonen(sind ja eh bis auf die Zahl der Scheiben vom Aufbau her identisch) laufen 1a...ok,fische die nur bis 3000er.

Gab hier in einem der zahlreichen Arc Trööts wohl bei den "kleinen" mal vereinzelt Kritik,so 2 oder 3 Fälle,das die Bremse irgendwann nur noch im "Digitalmodus lief"..also 0 oder 1...entweder nahezu 0 Bremswirkung oder nur auf Max.Drag.

Fakt ist aber auch das, die Bremsen mehr bringen als angegeben.

Eine 2000er ist mit 2,5 kg angegeben.. ich hab hier eine 2000er die sich trotzdem darüber hinaus peu a peu bis knapp 4 belasten liess, bevor sie dann echt mit einem Schlag dicht machte.Ok..normalerweise bezeichnet die Max.Drag ja auch den Punkt,bis zu dem Bremsleistung ohne Gefahr fürs Material aufgebaut werden kann.

Darüber hinaus,ächzt es dann gefährlich im (Rollen )Gebälk.
Kann bei kleinen Modellen mit Metallrotor und zu kräfiger Schnur auf der Spule(sicher ist sicher) sogar dazu führen, das bei Blockade die Achse hops geht..

Eine 8000er Applause hat eine angegebene Max.Drag von 10 kg...falls die 8000er im Verhältnis zu den kleineren Modellen auch noch Luft nach oben hat(?) und man es beim Drill partout darauf anlegt das angegebene Limit auszureizen ?

Nach fest kommt dann noch fester...und dann kommt meist ab.

Wäre evtl.ja eine Begründung für diese Blockierabrisse|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hatte jemand schon mal das Problem einer sich festfressenden Bremse ber der Arctica? Wurde im Wallerforum merhfach von berichtet, ging da aber dann natürlich um die Größen 5000 oder größer...
> Die betroffenen Leute waren entsprechend sauer, da dies in der Regel Fischverlust durch Schnurbruch bedeutet.


Wenn ich nochmal drüber nachdenke, und die 5000 eben so eine nur mittelstarke Portion mit einem Kunststoffrotor ala Ecusima/Passion ist, ich hatte letztens auch eine 4000 durchgewalkt am Rotor:

Kann es sein dass die Welsangler mit der Arctica 5000 Opfer des "Rotorklemmers" geworden sind? Erscheint mir viel wahrscheinlicher als dass die Bremsscheiben selber blockieren.

Zur Erinnerung: Der Rotorklemmer passiert, wenn eine Rolle mit weichem (i.d.R. Plastik-) Rotor stark belastet wird, der eine Rotorarm mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen daran sich nachgebend verbiegt und damit der Spule immer näher kommt.
Sobald eine bremsfähige Berührung erfolgt, gibt es eine ruckartig ansteigende sich selbst unlimitiert verstärkende Bremswirkung.
Mehr Bremsung -> noch mehr Verbiegung -> noch mehr Bremsung -> noch mehr Verbiegung -> ...

Also explodiert die Schnur durch die Blockade, wenn da gerade jemand so richtig dran zieht.

Einzige Lösung wäre auf, einen stabileren Rotor auszuweichen. 
Anhaltswert: Ein herkömmlicher "Arc" Metallrotor der Gr.4000 verbiegt bis 10kg nicht nennenswert. 
Applause 5000 und BlackArc 8450 (selber Body, ausladendere Rotorarme) hab ich bisher nicht gegengetestet.


----------



## jkc (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ryobi Arctica ???*

Hi, Deine Idee klingt auch irgendwo nachvollziehbar.

Ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können, dass die Betroffenen Leute berichteten, dass sie die Bremse nachher nur unter seeeeehhhhr hohem Kraftaufwand lösen konnten...
Suche aber nochmal im Wallerforum nach der Geschichte...

Edit: Ging wirklich um sich zudrehende Bremsen, wobei ein User auch beschrieb, dass der Rotor sich unter Vollast verformte.
Hier die Links zu den Threads, ggf. muss man angemeldet sein um das lesen zu können:
http://www.fanatic-fishing.de/fanatic/raubfischangeln/gerät-tackle/258165-bremse-ryobi-arctica/

"Zockys" Beiträge, auch Seite 2
http://www.wallerforum.com/waller/t...0&hilight=arctica+bremse&hilightuser=0&page=1



Grüße JK


----------

